# Forum > Gaming > Gaming (Other) >  Painting Persians for the Ionian Revolt

## Easy e

One of my long running goals for 2022 was to release a supplement for the Ionian Revolt for Men of Bronze onto the Wargame Vault.  I have a similar supplement called Hercules Abroad that greatly expands the Greek world across the Mediterranean and adds more armies and supplements.  I also have a similar supplement for Wars of the Republic called Revolt! that focuses on the 3rd Servile War.  

Before Men of Bronze was released, I wrote up an article and campaign to play the Ionian Revolt for Wargames, Soldiers, and Sailors.  However, due to a lack of a Persian army for photographing, the article was not published.  Instead, I did a piece on the Battle of Delium instead.  However, I still had my notes and what I wrote for the Ionian Revolt.  

It was these notes and this article that would form the basis of the Ionian Revolt supplement.  In addition, the Ionian Revolt seemed like an ideal venue to take a closer look at the Persian Empire lines-of-battle, and revisit some of their non-Greek foes as well.  

However, in order for any of that to happen I needed to get over one big hurdle.  I needed a Persian Army! This had thwarted my initial article and at the time, there were not any great plastic models available.  However, time moves on and now we have not 1 but 2 ranges of plastic Persians to choose from!  



and onto batch painting! 




You can follow the progress on the blog with my first entry on the topic here: 

http://bloodandspectacles.blogspot.c...or-ionian.html

----------


## Easy e

I have continued working on this Ancient Persian force for the Ionian Revolt using the Men of Bronze rules.  The miniatures are all from Victrix Limited, and they are painted with Armypainter paints.  


The famed Persian Immortals from Herodotus, and Apple Bearers from Xenophon (IIRC). 


Persian skirmishers and light infantry.  


There is a lot more details about the painting process and more photos of the units "in action" on the Blood and Spectacles blog: 
http://bloodandspectacles.blogspot.c...p-persian.html

----------


## Easy e

I finished off all the Persian Infantry, and you can see it all and learn how I did it on the blog.  These guys were mostly batch painted except for the officers. 



You can see a lot more pictures on the Blood and Spectacles blog if you are interested in reading up on the topic: http://bloodandspectacles.blogspot.c...will-blot.html

----------


## Easy e

With that said, I finished off the last of the Persian army that I have available, the cavalry.  



I actually have two units of light cavalry and 1 unit of heavy cavalry.  You can see it all on the blog, and some "in action" shots. 

http://bloodandspectacles.blogspot.c...n-cavalry.html

Thanks for following along.  I got it done jus tin time for 2023, so hopefully next year we can see a few battle reports using the army!  I will also keep my eyes open for a decent Persian chariot or three.

----------

